# Nickering upon mount/dismount (Video)



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I wasn't sure where to put this so if it needs to be moved then by all means... 

I purchased a little Quarter Horse mare to train and eventually re-sell. She is eight years old and came with little to no history. The owners claimed to have never ridden her and seemed to be surprised that she lead out of the pasture/gate quietly at their house the day I picked her up. They'd owned her for four months and would not pass along her previous owners information. They chose to buy an un-broke horse to train themselves rather than ride this one. 

I could tell this mare had been handled roughly and that no one has been very nice to her (previous home, I'd assume) she was spooky, not respectful, pushy on the lead, walked ahead of her handler, bit, kicked, did not want to be caught, did not want anyone to come into her pasture or what she felt was her space etc. Further more moving your hands quickly or tossing a rope over her back sent her forward like a shot. The first ride with her I found that if I moved at all to say, brush my hair behind my ear, she'd shoot forward. Leg pressure of any kind, even a leg resting on her side, meant shoot forward. 

I did two weeks of just ground work with her. Catching, grooming, walking, feeding her treats, giving her massages, walking "alone" down the road, tossing rocks off the road to desensitize her, swinging the lead rope, skipping while leading, walking threw puddles and over tarps etc. In addition, along with her grain she has been eating 1 dropper of an essential oil to help "cope with feelings" and "give the ability to love" - She has gone from being grumpy to being my best friend. She nickers whenever she sees me and for the last four rides she has nickered as I've dismounted every time. (To make it clear, I've owned her for just over a month now and these four rides have been the only rides after the first one previously mentioned) 

Needless to say I thought it was neat. I've never seen this. Thought I'd share and ask if I'm the only one who hasn't encountered this, thinks its neat and wonders...why?


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Yes! My daughter's Arab gelding did just what Jade did when you dismounted after working him for a bit. I find it endearing. I doubt it's a medical problem, cuz he did it for over 20 yrs until he had to be put down due to a broken hip caused by a fall on cement by a new vet who over tranq'ed him while checking his shealth.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Could she be expecting a treat? My horse nickers when he thinks a treat is due.


----------



## evanthomas (Jun 27, 2011)

that is so sweet!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Waresbear - I didn't think it was any kind of medical problem, I'm just shocked because in the 200+ horses I've ridden this is completely new  And quite cute I might add. So there was one out there besides her that did this. I think she is just being sweet and enjoying someone being nicer to her. 
Tiny - I doubt she is expecting a treat ....but maybe someone taught her to stand still that way, interesting thought!


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

My personal belief is that 'nickering' is generally an anticipation signal. Anticipation of what though is down to you to decipher!  let us know if you work it out.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Just looks to me that she is looking for a handout. 

Do you really think that horses 'love' like dogs and people do?


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

Cherie said:


> Just looks to me that she is looking for a handout.
> 
> Do you really think that horses 'love' like dogs and people do?


I think they "prefer". It's very difficult to have a real lovey-dubby relationship with a horse. It will "prefer" you over others, if it can decipher you from other people, because of some reason; you provide it with food, treats, attention, etc. Of course there are exceptions and people really believe they have a strong bond with their horse that is only between them and the horse, but honestly, I feel this way: Whatever impression I put on a horse, it will generalize it with humans. Sure, they can decipher between us to some extent, but I feel horses think differently than that. It's kind of hard to explain.


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha that is cute my qh gelding does the same thing. Only he also chucks his head up a little bit too. At first I thought he had some kind of back pain or something but he has been checked and he is fine. He still does it.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

> Just looks to me that she is looking for a handout.
> 
> Do you really think that horses 'love' like dogs and people do?


No, I do not think that horses can "love" like people do. (I also wouldn't put dogs and people in the same box) 
If this was a question regarding the oil I'm giving her, it was worth a shot to help cool some of the hostility she had. Combined with time, care and training it seems to have made a big improvement. 

​


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Aww, haven't you heard.... horses can LOVE just like people. It's called "Friendship Training"!!!




BAAHHH HAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!! I'm totally joking!!!!! Did anyone else see that thread?!? It's still making me giggle!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

^^^ I read that it was so weird I could barely even make myself read part of that website.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

I think its very cute... Its like shes saying hi was that you up there!


----------



## Doe (Jun 21, 2011)

heartprints62 said:


> Aww, haven't you heard.... horses can LOVE just like people. It's called "Friendship Training"!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Then whatever you do don't read Empowered Horses by Imke Spilker......... ;-)


----------



## Sahara (Jul 23, 2010)

I unconsciously always praised my mare with a "Good Girrrrrrrl" and a treat. One day I said the "Good girrrrrl" but didn't have any treats with me. I was in the saddle and she turned her head up and around and nickered like she was saying, "Well, where is my treat?". 

Now she almost always nickers when I say "Good girrrrrl".


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Doe said:


> Then whatever you do don't read Empowered Horses by Imke Spilker......... ;-)


Oh boy, I'll def check that out! tehehehe :lol:


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

The body language and tone is very endearing. I would say if she's not looking for a treat, she's simply become quite "happy" to be around you - it could be for something as simple as the grooming afterwards. That low guttural nicker is almost exclusively reserved for foals and close friends in a herd environment. I hear it often when I bring a horse back from a horse show, or being away for a few days and s/he goes running to their buddy - they'll blow nostrils and nicker deep in what can only be described as pure joy/delight in my opinion.


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

My slapper horse has a boyfriend who she does it too  she even recognises his float and does it when they pull up...

I love that low nicker!!!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

tinyliny said:


> Could she be expecting a treat? My horse nickers when he thinks a treat is due.


Looked very much like she was expecting a treat. she kept bending around looking for it


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

New_image said:


> I purchased a little Quarter Horse mare to train and eventually re-sell. She is eight years old and came with little to no history. The owners claimed to have never ridden her and seemed to be surprised that she lead out of the pasture/gate quietly at their house the day I picked her up. They'd owned her for four months and would not pass along her previous owners information. They chose to buy an un-broke horse to train themselves rather than ride this one.
> 
> I could tell this mare had been handled roughly and that no one has been very nice to her (previous home, I'd assume) she was spooky, not respectful, pushy on the lead, walked ahead of her handler, bit, kicked, did not want to be caught, did not want anyone to come into her pasture or what she felt was her space etc. Further more moving your hands quickly or tossing a rope over her back sent her forward like a shot. The first ride with her I found that if I moved at all to say, brush my hair behind my ear, she'd shoot forward. Leg pressure of any kind, even a leg resting on her side, meant shoot forward.
> 
> ...


I have a horse that I have had since birth so I know his history, he has always been handled calmly. He was a spook and would easily get scared of everything, everyone kept commenting that he has been beaten. Not true he is just wired differently so when people assume that about a horses history it may or may not be true


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Very, very true. I have found that you train them all the same. You ignore their past. Most horses that people think are head-shy or scared because 'they have been abused' are not. They are spooky because they are spooky. As long as you give them no real reason to fear you, they get over it even if they have been abused. They less you tippy-toe around them, pet and coddle them, the more quickly they learn to be productive useful well trained horses.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I've been training long enough to detect the difference. We've got a Paint gelding here who is just a flake, no one was mean to him. This mare is a sound minded intelligent horse who is virtually fearless now. Someone was rude enough to her to get a "Yes, maam running forward NOW" response when a lead or reins went near her butt, legs touched her side etc... To you that might be fine, to me I'd rather have a chance to ask a willing horse to move forward than scare the snot out of it and have it think any movement means run now. (Not bolting, she was doing what someone taught her to do). Also the rank disposition she had when she arrived, she was very un-social and lounged at people, bit, kicked etc. She gave the sense that no one was ever nice to her so why should she. I never claimed that she was "beaten" as obviously thats a strong accusation and I cannot confirm that. I wouldn't say she was "beaten" she doesn't give me that illusion. I said she was handled roughly and no one was very nice to her. For all I know she was a cowboys horse, or a get on and go yeehaa kind of persons horse with no ground work and no bonding - this falls into the handled roughly/not very nice category.
And agreed, you handle and train them all without "poor baby" because of his/her past. My program is the same for everyone, give or take as "one size doesn't really fit all". 



> The body language and tone is very endearing. I would say if she's not looking for a treat, she's simply become quite "happy" to be around you - it could be for something as simple as the grooming afterwards. That low guttural nicker is almost exclusively reserved for foals and close friends in a herd environment. I hear it often when I bring a horse back from a horse show, or being away for a few days and s/he goes running to their buddy - they'll blow nostrils and nicker deep in what can only be described as pure joy/delight in my opinion.


This was my first thought - and I think the conclusion. She took a ride Tuesday evening and Wednesday evening, nickered but was looking elsewhere. She has become my pocket pet and I think she is just generally happy. I also thought to test the treat theory by offering her a treat when I got off, she did not act like she was expecting that at all. 

Anyways, just thought it was cute and unique and I'd share the video, I think its very sweet  

​


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

I was not insinuating that yours had been beaten I was just sharing my experience. I did get a chuckle though when you said you had been training long enough to know the difference. You don't look very old.LOL


----------



## Equilove (Feb 21, 2011)

churumbeque said:


> I was not insinuating that yours had been beaten I was just sharing my experience. I did get a chuckle though when you said you had been training long enough to know the difference. You don't look very old.LOL


 
LOL as far as the age : training experience ratio goes, I make people think I'm much older than I am because of all the horses I talk about. I've been "training" horses since I was 13, and I've accumulated a lot of horse stories over the years, so people think I'm mid-twenties when I'm barely even 20 yet.


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

I didn't assume that you were, simply clarifying. BUT I'm not sure what you find funny about my statement. I did not claim to know it all, I am constantly learning as we all should be. I just think that my time on this earth aside that having trained or assisted in the training of over 200 horses, that I have seen enough to detect the difference in harshly handled vrs. "beaten" ;-)


----------



## rockinD (Jun 29, 2011)

Equilove said:


> I think they "prefer". It's very difficult to have a real lovey-dubby relationship with a horse. It will "prefer" you over others, if it can decipher you from other people, because of some reason; you provide it with food, treats, attention, etc. Of course there are exceptions and people really believe they have a strong bond with their horse that is only between them and the horse, but honestly, I feel this way: Whatever impression I put on a horse, it will generalize it with humans. Sure, they can decipher between us to some extent, but I feel horses think differently than that. It's kind of hard to explain.


I hear ya, but try telling that to my Walkaloosa mare. :lol: She pretty much runs from everyone else. I can call her from the dead back of the pasture and she'll come running to me. My mom has spent so much time trying to bribe her into liking her (ie treats, treats and more treats) to no avail. She has nothing to do with my husband and doesn't like my children at all. If a horse could flip the bird, that'd be her. But she'll stick her nose in a halter for me. I like to think we're bonded :wink:

I think the nickering is cute. I take it as happiness. My mare does that with me when she sees me (although not while I'm in the saddle).


----------



## Amir (Nov 18, 2009)

My Arab gelding's just started doing this at shows. I get off him regularly through out the day to give his back a break and last weekend, he just started nickering when I got off him. No idea what started it, but he gets lots of cuddles when I'm on the ground with him so could be he's looking for attention.


----------



## Lakotababii (Nov 28, 2010)

This video is adorable  

It reminds me of a gelding I work with. He is a therapy horse, we put disabled kids on him for the sake of physical therapy. Anyways, I am the leader of the ordeal and everytime a kid moves their weight too far to one side (like they may fall) he stops, nickers that low nicker, and looks back to make sure he still has the kid on his back!! Maybe your mare is just looking after you :wink:


----------

